

Oracle Begins Picking Its Sun A-Team - Sandman
http://www.serverwatch.com/news/article.php/3861956/article.htm

======
hga
This link off of that page is also good:
<http://www.redmonk.com/cote/2010/01/27/oraclesun/>

